# Anything happening at Petronius?



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

If the weather cooperates we were thinking of heading to petronius next weekend for an overnighter. Anyone been lately? Is it worth the trip?


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

Went over the weekend and caught one yellowfin about 30lbs just before dark, then jigged up about5 blackfin and headed off to the marlin and got about 8 blackfin then hit the beercan and had to fight past the sharks but the black fin were there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sharks at the beercan? you can't be serious!

I think I've caught more tuna heads at the beercan than whole tuna. I have heard of a few 'hoos being caught around petronius and the 252's but I think the majority of the YFT's are still further SW.


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah the sharks are always thick at the beercan if ya didnt know haha.but if you kill some it makes most of them go away for awile, just give them some cuts and the sharks will follow that one. We saw a blue marlin bust up on some baits at 255 always a nice sight to see. Its still to early to go i think.


----------

